# Lead bullets in XD9



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

With the high price of ammo I was thinking about shooting Lead bullets in my XD9 but will this bad for it?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Keep the velocities down to a reasonable level, check for lead build up occasionaly and clean when through. A few times out with lead and you should know how fast lead builds up and act accordingly.

Have fun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you reload your own you can get them to where the lead build up is not that bad. A little Shooters Choice and a brass brush will take it right out. :smt023


----------

